# I Know What The Store Labeled It As But What Do You Think This Is?



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Let's hear what you think and I'll post what the store label is as later.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks like a Guyana Rhom to me. But LFS don't know their ass from a hole in the ground. So therefore, it's a Pacu.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Rhom lol. Store probly labeled it as a gold spilo.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

A gold rhom


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

my lfs are SA, AE Aquatics and AS, so....


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Still going for rhom


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Blue Diamond Rhom


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

red eye diamond rhom


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

gold piranha or something along those terms. LOL if they labled it red belly.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

XINGU RHOM


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Its a Blue Diamond Rhom. Looks just like my old one. What did you pay for him and how big?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

it resembles a gibbus! 
but in reality logic would dictate if it was that the owner would of posted it on here to sell on the forums because it would of been snatched up in like 5 mins just from the name so i will say its just a elongated rhom resembling a gibbus....


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

anymore guesses?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

S. rhombeus


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that they called it an Albino Rhom.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Rhom


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I know its a rhom, but If I had to guess randomly what they labled it I would say gold piranha/gold king/tern.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Tell us jp


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Gibbus eh....


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yea thats what i read, AND $400 thats crazy


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Tensa said:


> it resembles a gibbus!
> but in reality logic would dictate if it was that the owner would of posted it on here to sell on the forums because it would of been snatched up in like 5 mins just from the name so i will say its just a elongated rhom resembling a gibbus....


Good call!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

TheCableGuy said:


> it resembles a gibbus!
> but in reality logic would dictate if it was that the owner would of posted it on here to sell on the forums because it would of been snatched up in like 5 mins just from the name so i will say its just a elongated rhom resembling a gibbus....


Good call!








[/quote]







thank you please hold all applause...(keep clapping you fools







) no really i love each and everyone of you


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Tensa said:


> it resembles a gibbus!
> but in reality logic would dictate if it was that the owner would of posted it on here to sell on the forums because it would of been snatched up in like 5 mins just from the name so i will say its just a elongated rhom resembling a gibbus....


Good call!








[/quote]







thank you please hold all applause...(keep clapping you fools







) no really i love each and everyone of you








[/quote]

Pfft. I know your secret.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol i got no secrets even ask JP


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

his secret is he believes he has no secrets, lol


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

Tensa said:


> it resembles a gibbus!
> but in reality logic would dictate if it was that the owner would of posted it on here to sell on the forums because it would of been snatched up in like 5 mins just from the name so i will say its just a elongated rhom resembling a gibbus....


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Does that fish have any yellow in the anal fin? Most of the Gibbus I have seen pictures of on here, and OPEFE have the yellow, and it's hard to tell from that picture.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

From OPEFE:

Personally I would not spend $400 on a questionable species.

"The name S. gibbus is available should any of the catalogued specimens be considered that species. But just as likely the species that hobbyist are calling S. gibbus and Dr. Jégu thought looked similar to his drawings could simply be a morphotype of S. rhombeus."


----------

